# "Pots off the reefs" bill up for a vote in New Jersey Senate.



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

MONDAY, FEBRUARY 22, 2010

**SENATE SESSION 2:00 PM Senate Chambers

Voting Session: 
S221 [Kean, Sean T.+2], Fishing gear on artificial reefs-proh.


----------

